# LGB Engine - 2180 - Switches



## prouddadbob (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello,

I have an LGB engine, 2180 S. I do not have a manual for this engine and I have not found any switches on the engine such as volume for the soound, smoke, lights or motor. Should this engine have switches for these items and if so, where are they located.

Thanks for any help.

Have a Great Holiday Season.

Bob


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.lgbworld.com/service_manuals/21802-1.PDF I do not have this engine, but LGB has put switches in several places. Carefully look on the back head in the cab. It is also possible that one of the domes will twist off and the volume control and the switch will be there. That is the case on the Uintah and Sumpter Valley locomotives. Their early 0-4-4 Forney with sound has the on off in the cab and the volume in the tender under the water fill cap. Carefully lift up anything that might be loose.

Chuck 


From the drawings (frame 4) of a similar locomotive it appears that the switch is near the top of the back head in the cab.

service for 21802

Looking at frame 4 the volume knob might be under the cab on the left side (fireman's side). It shows as #64 on the drawing. I'm not very good at interpreting the LGB drawings, but this is my best guess.


PS: LGB went from 4 digit to 5 digit serial numbers some time in the 1990s. 


Bob:

I just talked to Jim and ask him about your problem, because I know that he had similar engines. He then said that you now are the proud owned of one of his engines. If you can't find the switches, bring it down to our show at Colvin Run Mill Park Dec 17 and 18 and we will figure it out. 


Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The volume control is next to the rear wheel under the chassis and is partially hidden by side rods. 

Switch can be on the firebox inside the cab. 

Some LGB engines had switches in the front of the boiler, depends on the model, front is hinged on these models.


----------

